# Norco DH 2011 Sattel



## AlbertFat (21. April 2013)

Hallo, 
Ich habe heute leider meinen schönen Sattel in einem Sturz zerstört. Die Polsterung selbst ist unbeschädigt geblieben, aber die Sattelstrebe ist komplett verbogen. Keine Chance da noch etwas zu reparieren. Gibt es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, eine neue Strebe über Norco zu erhalten, denn nur wegen diesem einen Metallteil möchte ich meinen Sattel eigentlich nicht tauschen. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Indian Summer (24. April 2013)

Hi AlbertFat

Leider gibt es von Norco keine Ersatzteile für ihre Sättel. Es wird dir also nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als den Sattel zu ersetzen.

Gruss

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtysemmel (28. April 2013)

Hi Leute! Hab mal ne doofe frage: bei meinem aurum 2 hab ich ne besch.... Sattelbefestigung. (Nur zum Schrauben mit dem innen-6-Kant ) kann ich die einfach gegen ne "normale sattelklemme"austauschen?! Bin kein versierter schrauber, weils meine zeit nicht erlaubt, deshalb die hoffentlich nicht allzu peinliche frage ð°


----------

